# UP Brook Trout Fishing



## bhcxyz

Has anyone had any success landing +20 inch brook trout. I am a firm believer the coaster numbers are larger than what is reported by the MI DNR and there are actually fish coming in from Lake Superior + 24 inches even. Can anyone comment?


----------



## Falesy

I live up here in the middle of prime coaster waters. I believe they are still very rare. I don't even here that much about them from locals. I know they are around but they are still very rare, usually people catch them surf fishing or I have heard of a few coming from Copper Harbor but then that is it, and then that spawns the whole splake vs. coaster debate when there are stories from there. They really don't run too many of the rivers up here or they would be caught more. A few years ago the DNR and Michigan Tech worked together on a study to try and re-introduce coasters and track there movements and they found very minimal to no returns of fish, plus they dispersed around the whole Keweenaw.

It's still even hard to get 20" speckies outta any of the rivers up here unless you know about a damned up beaver pond area to get a true stream speckie, those lake and pond speckies just don't count the same in my book but there are some large ones that come from there


----------



## Robert Holmes

I always get some nice brookies ice fishing on NE L Huron while fishing steelhead through the ice. December 11 14" and Dec 24 15" both released. Last winter I caught several 16 - 21 inches long and released all of them. The biggest was caught in June off of the breakwall in Petoskey 24" and 5 lbs it was not a splake. .I believe that L huron area probably produces more bigger brookies than Superior. They are out there catching a wall hanger is very difficult though.


----------



## Zorba

Robert Holmes said:


> I always get some nice brookies ice fishing on NE L Huron while fishing steelhead through the ice. December 11 14" and Dec 24 15" both released. Last winter I caught several 16 - 21 inches long and released all of them. The biggest was caught in June off of the breakwall in Petoskey 24" and 5 lbs it was not a splake. . I believe that L huron area probably produces more bigger brookies than Superior. They are out there catching a wall hanger is very difficult though.


Sorry. Those fish are Splake. 

The color phase out of the big lake can make ID'ing them confusing. They are planted there by the tens of thousands.

Characteristics of a Brook trout: SQUARE tail, wormy markings on the back and dorsal fin, white edge on fins. Color may very.


----------



## uptracker

The north shore of Lk. Superior is about the only place to get a coaster anymore.


----------



## kotimaki

I manage to find a 20 inch brookie most years...lake superior tributaries...this year 18 was my best fish. These are all native fish on streams which have never been stocked. I would guess that some coaster blood still remains in the area.


----------



## Falesy

Yeah I know there still around here and there, I'm just trying not to give anyone the impression that the 20inchers are stacked like cord wood up here.


----------



## Yooper33

yes, there is coasters still around. large numbers, no. many people mistake splake for coasters. lots of the assumed coasters in the copper harbor area are indeed splake. they were stocked in the harbor for years. although on isle royale good populations are still available. to say you can go out & catch a bunch is b.s.. during certain times of the year are better than others. this guy- http://www.riversnorth.net -gets some darn nice brook trout


----------



## Robert Holmes

Zorba said:


> Sorry. Those fish are Splake.
> 
> The color phase out of the big lake can make ID'ing them confusing. They are planted there by the tens of thousands.
> 
> Characteristics of a Brook trout: SQUARE tail, wormy markings on the back and dorsal fin, white edge on fins. Color may very.


 Sorry, I have about 40 years of fishing under my belt. Started out fishing brookies in small streams in Ogemaw County back in the day when the brookie fishing was good. I know the difference between a brook trout and a splake. The one I caught last week was far from the first one that I ever caught. Back in the 60's and 70's 16 inch + brook trout were not uncommon in Ogemaw County.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Interesting thread, would like to make a run along that north side of superior............anybody up for a road trip this spring.


----------



## Robert Holmes

2PawsRiver said:


> Interesting thread, would like to make a run along that north side of superior............anybody up for a road trip this spring.


 The Superior side gets hit pretty hard in the early spring. Most guys are after steelhead and coho. The inland fishing is pretty good after the opener for nice brookies if you have a plan and know where to go.


----------



## pink_in_the_gills

One of my best friends worked all summer electro-shocking creeks across the UP. He said he was often times amazed by the large brookies that were sampled in very strange places, sometimes in creeks so small the fish wouldnt even have room to turn around. Unfortunately, most of the trophy class trout found (20+) were in completely unfishable spots, but did exist on rivers that are heavily fished and believed to be depleted of big brooks. My new method is going to be to fish in spots where it sucks to fish, Im pretty sure the only reason I havnt caught a really big one before is that big trout are smarter then me!


----------



## brookies101

2PawsRiver said:


> ............anybody up for a road trip


 I'm game... Was thinking more around august-sept though. Just before the season for coasters ends


----------



## Boardman Brookies

pink_in_the_gills said:


> My new method is going to be to fish in spots where it sucks to fish, Im pretty sure the only reason I havnt caught a really big one before is that big trout are smarter then me!


This is very true. Often some of the bigger brookies I have caught have been in headwater creeks that are a pain in the ass to get back to. I end up with cuts ands tons of bugs bites but large brookies live back in those areas.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Want a big brookie try ice fishing for them off of stream and river mouths. They are a by product of steelhead fishing and I release 100 percent of the ones I catch. I seldom fish in water over 6 feet deep and they seem to like the spawn bags on the bottom off of a tip up but will hit on wigglers and tear drops too. I have never tried the Superior streams but on the L Huron and L Michigan side I catch some real decent ones every year and they are brookies not splake. I expect that I will catch a couple of them this weekend they are fun to catch but I prefer the steelhead.


----------



## Zorba

Robert Holmes said:


> Sorry, I have about 40 years of fishing under my belt. Started out fishing brookies in small streams in Ogemaw County back in the day when the brookie fishing was good. I know the difference between a brook trout and a splake. The one I caught last week was far from the first one that I ever caught. Back in the 60's and 70's 16 inch + brook trout were not uncommon in Ogemaw County.


 
Can you post a pic of one?


----------



## Robert Holmes

Zorba said:


> Can you post a pic of one?


 If you want to paste it go ahead but I have one in the photo section a recent 14 inch brookie. I will have to make sure that I bring my camera this weekend I am sure I will catch some more


----------



## 2PawsRiver

brookies101 said:


> I'm game... Was thinking more around august-sept though. Just
> before the season for coasters ends


You pick any week in Sept and it works for me......Back pack in spend 4 or 5 days hiking camping and fishing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Robert Holmes

Bring lots of DEET. The deer flies are almost immune to it.


----------



## doogie mac

pick me up when you get to the soo!


----------



## pryal74

http://flash.lakeheadu.ca/~rmackere/Transfer/AFS_coaster/Schreiner_etal.pdf

I thought alot of you might want to read this. I hope someone didn't post this already. Brook Trout get quite larger in Canada because of better habitat and less fishing pressure. Most of our streams cannot support Char to large sizes, except for coasters. Coasters obviously live in lakes and therefore can grow to larger sizes. Stream fish do not have the habitat to grow to very large sizes. Personally, the largest U.P. Brook Trout (stream only) fish I have seen is around 20 inches. I hope to break that this year. Fishing pressure also has impact on size. Brook Trout are a desired fish for eating and most that have size are caught and kept.


----------



## Sharkey

Here is a couple from last year. They are stockers but still very nice UP fish both over 18. We did catch two bigger ones that afternoon that would have been very close to 20 inches. Also had a follow I swear was mid 20's, my heart has still not recovered.


----------



## Riversnorth Fly Fishing

some nice magnums there sharkey. there r plenty of trophy class brook trout in the upper peninsula. some of which are stocked fish, some that are wild fish. yes, a big follow & swipe will make yer heart miss a beat. good stuff.


----------



## Trout King

I released a 16-17 incher a few years ago in the LP....still kind of kicking myself for that one. My goal has always been 18 for the wall. I'm holding out. The stream I caught it out of seems to produce 12-14 inch fish regularly with a couple in the 15 inch range. I think a 20 incher has to be there somewhere! The biggest UP brookie I have caught was about 14 inches. Caught it out of a central UP river that has easy access, but seems to be over looked.


----------



## Riversnorth Fly Fishing

Truthfully, to catch a 20 inch Brook Trout from a stream is pretty much a lifetime experience. A trophy resident Brook Trout from a stream is 14-16 inches, to see one above that class is pretty darn rare. There are a couple streams here in the U.P. that have the habitat to support large Brook Trout, but they still are far & few between. Being there at the right time & targeting the right water is key to getting a big U.P. Brook Trout in your net. As a little bit of luck always helps!


----------



## tannhd

i think 18 is my mark as well for the wall. I think my best has been 14 (probably less) as i dont have many brookies near kzoo. Those in the picture above are nuts! BTW- how do you tell the planters from the naturals? Is it the red belly on them?


----------



## itchn2fish

tannhd said:


> i think 18 is my mark as well for the wall. I think my best has been 14 (probably less) as i dont have many brookies near kzoo. Those in the picture above are nuts! BTW- how do you tell the planters from the naturals? Is it the red belly on them?


Short of fin clips, I don't know if one can tell the differance, I know I can't.


----------



## tannhd

Some of the old timers say that the planted fish don't have as much of the red/orange to them. I don't know if there's any truth to that.


----------



## pryal74

Personally, I don't ever count *planters* of "*lake*" caught fish. Call me what you will. There are a few lakes in the U.P. where plated fish 18+ inches are regularly caught. The difference in planted fish is not the easiest to spot. But, there are some of the things you CAN look for as itchn2fish mentioned are fin clips. Also the planted fish have a paler look, rounded faces and also a battered and tail that is "frayed" so to speak. It will look more like a brush. Wild fish usually have brighter and bolder colors, bigger mouths, no fin clips and their tails are usually solid and squarish, also their fins can appear to be bigger and fuller. If you keep planted Brookies they will also have less colorful and less tasty meat.

Catching a wild Brook Trout close to 20 inches that lives in a river or stream is quite rare nowadays. I have 3 places I go where it is very possible. Last season I brought in a 17, two 16s and a four 15s. I saw another 17 or 18 in the same hole but only rolled him on my fly. I'm very optimistic on cracking that next year.

As I mentioned before, Canada has the habitat to support such catches, but here in the U.P. with rivers losing flow and also the loss of habitat it even becomes harder. If anyone here catches a river Brookie 18+ I would love to see a photo of it.


----------



## Sharkey

The fish in the picture that I posted were in one of the stocked UP lakes. Therefore the term "planted". Our group of 3 have spent a fair amount of time targeting all of those planted lakes within reach of the cabin. We all have fish mounted of equal size so the big fish typically go back anymore and we keep a few small ones for the pan. Although, our schedules only allow one or two trips per year anymore we do make the most of them. Nasty windy days is the time to fish the stocked lakes if your targeting the big ones. We throw harware than can be worked by the boat if we get a follow. Kinda like figure eighting a muskie. Spoons and Jerk baits are prefered over say a spinner. 

We do have one very special spot a spring creek about 10 acres in size that regulary produces natives up to 15 inches. It appears to only be fished by one or two other people per year and they must care about it as much as we do. To be on that pond in the middle of September with the Brookies colored in spawning slendor only to be matched by the surrounding trees is just heaven. If I could only be buried on the ridge above it. Real special place.


----------



## stagliano

The one on the left was just over 17 inches and from a UP stream.


----------



## north_of_mackinaw

As a teenager with time on my hands I used to get some nice, 12-16 brookies out of a little creek that fed into a stream, then a river. In August the bigger brookies seemed to like the colder water of this small crrek. I hope I dont catch flack for having used grasshoppers (real ones not a fly that looked like em) Gramps always asked that I keep only one a summer and leave the rest to for spawning in the fall. I'd catch four or five every year, or so I remember LOL. Wish I'd gotten one of them mounted as I don't come across them now.
Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## tannhd

Brookies are definitely special fish.


----------



## brookies101

tannhd said:


> Brookies are definitely special fish.


 No doubt about it! Love fishing for them things, nothing else like it


----------



## U.P.Nate

About 18" Native, Caught in a U.P river


----------



## itchn2fish

What James states is absolutely true, and are very good observations.


----------



## pryal74

@ itchn2fish, Thanks. I do everything I can do find out as much information on them.

I love seeing all these nice photos of big native Brook Trout. Keep them coming guys.

I fish some rivers in the U.P. which will forever remain nameless. I noticed that either the DNR or maybe locals have done some habitat restoration. It was hard to even notice. There were some sizable logs with giant zip ties holding them on a log jam along the side of the stream. The zip ties were black and underwater, so, I didn't see them until I was watching some little Brookies moving along the edge of the jam. In other areas rocks were placed to slow down erosion.

I wasn't sure how many people even fished this stream. I was almost certain that it had very few to no anglers on it at all. No sign of footprints in the mud, or lines in the trees or litter. The fishing here was unbelievable.

As many people who have fished the U.P. know, habitat has declined because of water levels, erosion, polution etc. It puts a smile on my face when I see efforts to keep these habitats thriving.

All this fishing talk gets me wound up to hit the water!


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Last trip to Wyoming on the river we were fishing the daily limit on Brook Trout was 16. Spoke with a guy that was part of the fish management, told us the river was so remote and under fished it was over populated and asked us to please keep and eat all we catch.

There were 9 of us and we ate fish at least once a day.


----------



## BigSteve

Whats up with the blocked out faces? Are you fellas wanted by the law?:lol:


----------



## Sib

Good thread, guys. Really makes me look out the window and wish for the leaves to open up.


----------



## Sharkey

pryal74 said:


> @ itchn2fish, Thanks. I do everything I can do find out as much information on them.
> 
> I love seeing all these nice photos of big native Brook Trout. Keep them coming guys.
> 
> I fish some rivers in the U.P. which will forever remain nameless. I noticed that either the DNR or maybe locals have done some habitat restoration. It was hard to even notice. There were some sizable logs with giant zip ties holding them on a log jam along the side of the stream. The zip ties were black and underwater, so, I didn't see them until I was watching some little Brookies moving along the edge of the jam. In other areas rocks were placed to slow down erosion.
> 
> I wasn't sure how many people even fished this stream. I was almost certain that it had very few to no anglers on it at all. No sign of footprints in the mud, or lines in the trees or litter. The fishing here was unbelievable.
> 
> As many people who have fished the U.P. know, habitat has declined because of water levels, erosion, polution etc. It puts a smile on my face when I see efforts to keep these habitats thriving.
> 
> All this fishing talk gets me wound up to hit the water!


Sounds like a great spot sure to make memories. Anyone that hasn't read the short story Big Secret Trout by Robert Traver please google it and read immediately. If it doesn't take you away in mind and spirit to your best UP spot...your dead.


----------



## pryal74

@ sharkey. I read the short story. I even know the area where Voelker speaks of. I fish a similiar but different area. It makes me think of all the times I fish alone. You were 100% correct. It also makes me think of my grandfather fishing that same river.

I can even picture myself trying to make that tight roll cast from a muddy, deep, tree invested riverbank.

Thanks for sharing that. I have a few of his works like Trout Magic. They were passed on to me from my grandfather.


----------



## Robert Holmes

There are some private (tribal and college) planting efforts of brook trout going on throughout the UP and Wisconsin. These trout are released when they are 12 to 16 inches long. Thus they will survive better or so we hope that they will. The intention is for them to live long enough to get to be 20+ inches long and to pass on genetics for bigger brookies. If this continues for long enough I can imagine the UP will be a hot spot for the monster brookies again.


----------



## wartfroggy

Robert Holmes said:


> The intention is for them to live long enough to get to be 20+ inches long and to pass on genetics for bigger brookies. If this continues for long enough I can imagine the UP will be a hot spot for the monster brookies again.


 A 20" fish won't pass along "better" genetics than it would have at 10". It is the same fish, with the same genes. The fact that it was protected until it reached 12-16" doesn't mean much towards it's survival either, since it has little to no natural instincts left, has been spoon fed, and is now thrown into the wild.


----------



## pryal74

@ Robert Holmes, I'm not sure if you read the entire previous posts but most of the stocking efforts are done for Coasters in the U.P. Yes there are public efforts done, I have heard of none as far as tribal goes on planting Brook Trout. (if someone has any info on this I would love to get up to speed on it) Being a member of the *Escanaba River Association*, I help fund the planting and restoration of the Trout fishing on sections of this great river system on the main branch. I do know the DNR plants here are there in certain places. Alot of these places are lakes.

As far as survival rates of larger and planted fish, they are in NO WAY going to have any advantages over wild Brook Trout. When acclimating to a new environment Trout take alot of food and non food items into their mouths. Therefore, they are easily caught. Planted fish are also less likely to survive because of environmental situations as well. The size issue is also a major issue. As all U.P. anglers know, Brook Trout of any size are usually kept. Planters are even easier to catch and being larger are also kept first. Planted fish have no better genetics that any other fish, *ALTHOUGH, *the Iron River strain is used in stocking efforts across the U.S. I am told. The Iron River strain is one of the heartiest and vibrant looking Brook Trout strains available in the U.S. (if you read my previous post in which there are differences in planters and wild trout)

Try to imagine a Trout that has never seen the difference of aquatic insects, rocks, minnows, cover etc etc etc.

@wartfroggy, I completely agree.

@DFJISH, some local Brook Trout fisherman I have known my whole life have a few every year. I actually wouldn't want to see a larger scale one as Brook Trout environments have enough problems as of today.


----------



## brookies101

pryal74 said:


> I actually wouldn't want to see a larger scale one as Brook Trout environments have enough problems as of today.


 I completely agree. No offense to anyone. But i get just as much joy out of catching a 7-8'' brookie as any other fish out there. And its the only type of fishing that i don't make into a competition with whomever i venture out with. I simply enjoy it too much to make it too serious.


----------



## Zorba

pryal74 said:


> @ Robert Holmes, I'm not sure if you read the entire previous posts but most of the stocking efforts are done for Coasters in the U.P. Yes there are public efforts done, I have heard of none as far as tribal goes on planting Brook Trout. (if someone has any info on this I would love to get up to speed on it) Being a member of the *Escanaba River Association*, I help fund the planting and restoration of the Trout fishing on sections of this great river system on the main branch. I do know the DNR plants here are there in certain places. Alot of these places are lakes.
> 
> As far as survival rates of larger and planted fish, they are in NO WAY going to have any advantages over wild Brook Trout. When acclimating to a new environment Trout take alot of food and non food items into their mouths. Therefore, they are easily caught. Planted fish are also less likely to survive because of environmental situations as well. The size issue is also a major issue. As all U.P. anglers know, Brook Trout of any size are usually kept. Planters are even easier to catch and being larger are also kept first. Planted fish have no better genetics that any other fish, *ALTHOUGH, *the Iron River strain is used in stocking efforts across the U.S. I am told. The Iron River strain is one of the heartiest and vibrant looking Brook Trout strains available in the U.S. (if you read my previous post in which there are differences in planters and wild trout)
> 
> Try to imagine a Trout that has never seen the difference of aquatic insects, rocks, minnows, cover etc etc etc.
> 
> @wartfroggy, I completely agree.
> 
> @DFJISH, some local Brook Trout fisherman I have known my whole life have a few every year. I actually wouldn't want to see a larger scale one as Brook Trout environments have enough problems as of today.


 
I read an article in a Ontario magazine that speculated that the world record Brook Trout was going to be broken and it was going to be broken in Ontario. The reason was that Ontario has been increasing thier stocking efforts and since stocked trout do not reproduce like wild fish do stocked fish put on more weight because they do not go through the stress of spawning every year like wild fish do. Stocked fish tend to weigh more. Wild fish reproduce more.

I have seen a 9.5 lb. Brook Trout caught through the ice that tossed out 2 hand fulls of spawn flopping around the ice. A wild fish would have been spawn out by that time of the year. This was definately a stocked fish. This fish would also been over 10 pounds if you were to consider the spawn.


----------



## pryal74

Those Ontario fish live in the Lake Superior watershed, no doubt. I posted a Wisconsin report on this thread earlier. It explains what is being done. Someone shared it on a U.P. website I read.

Some of the biggest Brook Trout in the world come from the Nipigon River which leads into Lake Superior and Lake Nipigon. The world record was caught there. Those are also known as Coasters.

@ Zorba. Most of the latest thread we were speaking of stream resident Brook Trout; Wild Brook Trout that only reside in streams or rivers. These are fish that cannot reach lakes or seas and therefore cannot reach such great sizes.


----------



## slabstar

20" brookies are present in UP streams that don't get stocked, I've seen them. The biggest I've caught is 18" out of several UP streams. Even released a few that big. Biggest in the NLP is 17", also out of a river. They always seem to be in the most inaccessable areas, go figure!lol
I have also seen coaster brookies in several streams around the Kewanau. True, it was 15 yrs ago, but the areas I seen them in haven't changed much over the years. The coasters I saw were not over 20", and they wouldn't bite anything!lol
To actually target coasters would be difficult, the window for them spawning is narrow. But if I did target them, I would try the rivers from the northwest section of the porcupine mnts all the way around the horn of the Kewanau, basically the whole west coast of the UP. The coasters I saw were in the rivers at the begining of the steelhead run, I remember seeing a couple fresh steelies.
To the fella's that are aspiring to fish the north shore of Superior- TAKE A BOAT! Most of the good river mouths are inaccessable unless you want to hike 5 miles, and trust me, you don't! The land is VERY rocky and unforgiving, extremely difficult hiking! Run in-line planer boards with small chrome flatfish, rapalas, or spinners near the river mouths and you will do good. I have fished many areas from the Soo to Pukasaw prov park. 
I am personaly waiting untill I get a 20" stream brookie before I put one on the wall! 
Refreshing thread after several months of wandering around on ice! Can't wait 'till trout season!
Goodluck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SuperSeal110

Didn't get to measure this Brook, but it was in the 17"-18" range. Released it after I caught it.


----------



## Zorba

This fish was recently caught just north of the Sault. Tipped the scale just over 5# and 19". It was a wide fat fish.


----------



## dominicleckie

If you want to paste it go ahead but I have one in the photo section a recent 14 inch brookie. I will have to make sure that I bring my camera this weekend I am sure I will catch some more. If you guys are heading up to the north shore, you better take a decent boat and fish in Superior along the rock ledges. Or fish the Nipigon system from a boat.


----------



## Robert Holmes

If you guys want big brook trout you can't be fishing for brook trout. My two largest brookies (Michigan Caught) were taken while I was steelhead fishing 23" and 25". I catch and release several every winter ice fishing that are in the 15" to 21" range. There are some really nice brookies available to be caught. The 25" came from the lower penninsula caught while fishing for skamania on a crawler. So there are still some big brook trout in the LP as well as the UP.


----------



## Zorba

Are you still talking about those Splake? Post up the pics.


----------



## wartfroggy

Zorba said:


> Are you still talking about those Splake? Post up the pics.


 I wanted to say it....but held off! :lol:


----------



## mikk

Caught a 19" 3 lb brookie this week in an inland lake in the UP .... Nice fish!:fish2:


----------



## vmthtr in Green Bay

Here is a pic of some inland lake Brookies my friend caught in the UP. They are on the tailgate of his S 10 pickup.


----------



## stagliano

vmthtr in Green Bay said:


> Here is a pic of some inland lake Brookies my friend caught in the UP. They are on the tailgate of his S 10 pickup.


Your friend did very well. Was he fishing in a designated trout lake with "trophy" regs?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Robert Holmes

Zorba said:


> Are you still talking about those Splake? Post up the pics.


 Here is your splake!!!!!! I have caught enough of both species to know the difference. When you catch one this large post your pictures. Over the years I have caught plenty of brookies over 20 inches from both the UP and LP. I know of some places where catching a limit of 16+ inchers would not be too difficult.


----------



## Jfish

Robert Holmes said:


> Here is your splake!!!!!! I have caught enough of both species to know the difference. When you catch one this large post your pictures. Over the years I have caught plenty of brookies over 20 inches from both the UP and LP. I know of some places where catching a limit of 16+ inchers would not be too difficult.


Feel free to spread the wealth lol!


----------

